# It's as broad as it's long.



## Encolpius

Hello, I'd like to know if you have any unique / funny / idioms for that expression in colloquial Polish? Thanks.


----------



## dreamlike

Offhand, I can think only of "Jeden pies", but it wouldn't necessarily be applicable in the same situations in which the English saying is. That's why it would be useful to have some sample sentences.


----------



## jasio

In general, if someone asks to translate idioms, it would be very helpful to provide the actual meaning. It's not always easy for a non-native English speaker to decrypt, what author had particularly in mind, and google does not always help. For example, the first thing which came to my mind was a colloquial phrase "to jest szersze niż dłuższe", which in fact means something completely different.


----------



## Agiii

Encolpius said:


> Hello, I'd like to know if you have any unique / funny / idioms for that expression in colloquial Polish? Thanks.



"Wsiora wno", which probably comes from Russian (no idea, I don't speak Russian). But I'm not sure if I spelled it correctly, I've only heard it, never seen it in writing. And it's very colloquial.

Dreamlike's idea is good too.


----------



## Encolpius

Agiii said:


> .... Dreamlike's idea is good too.



not good..it's fantastic.. .  Actually we have the same idiom in Hungarian and I have thought it is a known expression in most Slavic languages, but Czechs and Slovaks do not know it.... Thanks again...


----------



## Ben Jamin

Agiii said:


> "Wsiora wno", which probably comes from Russian (no idea, I don't speak Russian). But I'm not sure if I spelled it correctly, I've only heard it, never seen it in writing. And it's very colloquial.
> 
> Dreamlike's idea is good too.


Spelling "Wsiora wno" gives no meaning. If you spell it correct "Wsio rawno" (всё равно) it should be easy for a Polish/any Slavic speaker to detect  the meaning "Wszystko równe" (everyting is equal).


----------



## jasio

Agiii said:


> "Wsiora wno", which probably comes from Russian (no idea, I don't speak Russian). But I'm not sure if I spelled it correctly, I've only heard it, never seen it in writing. And it's very colloquial.



Tak, to jest rusycyzm. Po rosyjsku "всё ровно" znaczy "wszystko jedno" (dosł. "wszystko równo"). Transliteracja na łacinkę zależy od tego, jakiego systemu transliteracji użyjemy - polskiego czy angielskiego. Podział na słowa dla nieprzyzwyczajonego polskiego ucha może być inny, bo w tym zwrocie akcent pada na "всё", a potem na "вно". 

Jak już jesteśmy przy zapożyczeniach, to są dwa z niemieckiego: "gance gal" (od nm. "ganz egal" - też występuje zmiana odbieranego podziału na słowa ze względu na inne akcentowanie) i "ganc pomada" - choć nie wiem, czy po niemiecku istnieje zwrot "ganz Pomade", bo google znalazł bardzo symboliczną liczbę wystąpień.


----------



## Ben Jamin

jasio said:


> Tak, to jest rusycyzm. Po rosyjsku "всё ровно" znaczy "wszystko jedno" (



A jednak nie "всё ровно" tylko "всё равно". "Pовно" znaczy "gładko", albo "dokładnie". Wymawia się "r*o*wnə", akcent na "o". (A ty ojcze bernardynie ...).


----------



## jasio

Ben Jamin said:


> A jednak nie "всё ровно" tylko "всё равно". "Pовно" znaczy "gładko", albo "dokładnie".



...albo "równo" - tak przynajmniej twierdzi ling.pl: http://ling.pl/ровно. Bo "равно", to według nich "zarówno": http://ling.pl/равно.



Ben Jamin said:


> Wymawia się "r*o*wnə", akcent na "o". (A ty ojcze bernardynie ...).



Tak to bywa, jak się sprawdza zardzewiałą wiedzę w słownikach internetowych zamiast w papierowych. :'(


----------



## Thomas1

Mnie to rybka.


----------



## Agiii

jasio said:


> Tak, to jest rusycyzm. Po rosyjsku "всё ровно" znaczy "wszystko jedno" (dosł. "wszystko równo"). Transliteracja na łacinkę zależy od tego, jakiego systemu transliteracji użyjemy - polskiego czy angielskiego. Podział na słowa dla nieprzyzwyczajonego polskiego ucha może być inny, bo w tym zwrocie akcent pada na "всё", a potem na "вно".
> 
> Jak już jesteśmy przy zapożyczeniach, to są dwa z niemieckiego: "gance gal" (od nm. "ganz egal" - też występuje zmiana odbieranego podziału na słowa ze względu na inne akcentowanie) i "ganc pomada" - choć nie wiem, czy po niemiecku istnieje zwrot "ganz Pomade", bo google znalazł bardzo symboliczną liczbę wystąpień.



"Ganc gal"? Poważnie? W Polsce słyszałam tylko "ganc egal".

"Ganz Pomade" nigdy w Niemczech nie słyszałam. "Ganz egal" oczywiście, albo "Das ist Jacke wie Hose".


----------



## jasio

Agiii said:


> "Ganc gal"? Poważnie?



"Gance gal". Z "e" na końcu.



Agiii said:


> "W Polsce słyszałam tylko "ganc egal".



Bo znasz niemiecki. Ja trochę znam rosyjski i pewnie dlatego nigdy nie słyszałem w Polsce "wsiora wno" tylko jeśli już, to coś w rodzaju "wśjo rawno".


----------



## Awwal12

jasio said:


> ...albo "równo" - tak przynajmniej twierdzi ling.pl: http://ling.pl/ровно. Bo "равно", to według nich "zarówno": http://ling.pl/равно.
> Tak to bywa, jak się sprawdza zardzewiałą wiedzę w słownikach internetowych zamiast w papierowych. :'(


Russian, in fact, has two cognate words:
1. "róvnyi" (neut. "róvnoye", short neuter "róvno"), of *Old Russian* origin, with a basic meaning "level", "flat", "even" ("not rough");
2. "rávnyi" (neut. "rávnoye", short neuter "rávno" and, in some stable expressions, "ravnó"), of *Church Slavonic* origin, with a basic meaning "equal", "even" ("of same size").
Всё равно "vsyo ravnó" ['fsʲo rɐv'no, fsʲɪ rɐv'no] in Russian is a stable expression with the meaning "it's all the same", "it doesn't matter"; "anyway".


----------



## Agiii

jasio said:


> "Gance gal". Z "e" na końcu.
> 
> Bo znasz niemiecki. Ja trochę znam rosyjski i pewnie dlatego nigdy nie słyszałem w Polsce "wsiora wno" tylko jeśli już, to coś w rodzaju "wśjo rawno".



It seems that many people who don't speak Russian misunderstood it the way I did. When I write "wsiora wno" (as an expression, not 2 independent words) in google, I get 1,760 results. And yes, "gance gal" gives even more entries, seems to be a common misunderstanding too.


----------



## mcibor

Ja słyszałem/używam

wsio ryba
jeden pies
ganc egal (akcent na gal)
ganc pomada

W zapisie nie widziałem nigdy


----------

